# is there a way to find your posts in a thread



## shouldbeinbed (16 Dec 2014)

on some of the long running ones for example, where one may have originally posted quite some time ago and forgotten the nugget of wisdom they imparted to the masses 

Is there a way in that thread or via user profile to 1-click something and be taken to any contributions in a particular thread to refresh your memory before posting again, in case you say the same thing again?

Bone idleness prevents me trying to scroll through hundreds of pages of a thread or dozens of pages of your content looking for the odd post or two I'm after.


----------



## andyfraser (16 Dec 2014)

Clicking on your username after clicking on forums, user albums or members (next to your avatar not on the blue bar next to inbox) then clicking the postings tab shows all your postings. I'm not sure if there's a better way or a way to filter them. You can also search for them putting only your username in the "posted by member" box.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Dec 2014)

enter *site:cyclechat.net [thread title] [username] [key phrase]* into google and you should get some relevant results (delete the square brackets and replace the text with the relevant details).


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Dec 2014)

Go to the thread
Put your cursor into the search box. The search dropdown appears.
Tick "search this thread only"
Enter your user name into the "Posted by member" box
Click search

You get a list of all the posts that you have made to that thread.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Dec 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Go to the thread
> Put your cursor into the search box. The search dropdown appears.
> Tick "search this thread only"
> Enter your user name into the "Posted by member" box
> ...


+1 for this...
and in picture format...


----------



## shouldbeinbed (16 Dec 2014)

Ah ha. Got it. Thank you folks.


----------

